# Bull Red in Perdido



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Caught a 40 + inch bull red behing the crab trap in Perdido while shark fishing, he ate a 14 inch mullet on a 12/0 J hook...


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Damn nice red! And a 14" mullet is a pretty big bait! Was the bait dead or alive?


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

the bait was dead, my buddy paddled it out past the sandbar in hopes we would hook a shark... but this guy showed up instead, no complaints from me though..


----------



## rbreedi1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Yep...Nice STUD:thumbsup:


----------

